
Tensorflow I Love You, but You're Bringing Me Down - sebg
http://blog.nateharada.com/tensorflow-i-love-you-but
======
gumby
Good, brief article.

It looks like one of the issues (one of th library issues) raised will go
away: Apple just embraced Keras for its ML library, so anyone who wants to
write ML code for iOS (or MacOS) devices might as well just use Keras.

------
captaindiego
I tried out tensorflow for the first time a few months ago and was immediately
overwhelmed by the variety of workflows in different tutorials. It was very
hard to know what the most recent/useful method was going to be. Having a list
of mostly up-to-date tutorials would have made the whole process much
smoother.

~~~
Eridrus
Use Keras until you need something it can't do, ez.

------
fivestar
Google does this with all their APIs. Maybe Tensorflow just has it a bit
worse. Google writes code for Google and then abandons it at some random time
in the future without much notice. It is off-putting, but they are primarily
inwardly focused.

